# Almost Stepped on a Rattle Snake



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

This evening I went out to milk Bambi when I almost stepped on this rattle snake. I spotted it only a few feet away. It quickly started rattling and immediately went under the cabin (not my house). Ranch partner was with me and so he went got the shot gun and laying on his belly, using a flash light to see the snake, managed to shoot it. Hopefully it was alone.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

We have them here too - I hate them!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad no one got hurt!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Iv'e almost stepped on a couple too! Glad you're ok


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I've been bite before, but that was from when we used to catch them. It is supposed to get in the 80's next couple of days. Be careful, they are starting to move away from the dens, as you found out.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I walk in that area multiple times a day so it was unexpected. When I spotted it I just stopped in my tracks. It did startle me. Least I am not afraid of snakes in general. Even got college credit for handling snakes (was a docent at a nature perserve where I took 5th graders on nature hikes and then let them hold a couple of snakes). The rattle snake quickly went under the cabin and was very difficult to see, but the cats spotted it and so we knew it was still under the cabin when he returned with the gun. Not an easy shot as he had to lay on his belly and it was under the building in the dark.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Wow glad you're ok. We have them around here, luckily last year it was just bullheads. My neighbor woke up to one in his house last summer, and apparently the people who lived here had one on the porch the summer before we moved. in


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Thankfully I haven't seen a rattler in a couple of years, but others in the county saw a few last year. No matter if we see them or not, always must be careful because they can pop up anywhere and any time.


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

:EEKKKKKK: glad your ok! I almost stepped on one over the summer barefoot! That was scary! Last time i don't wear shoes outside!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I think I would die of a heart attack before I was ever bit by one. I am so scared of them.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Ha, I saw the picture and was reading through this and thought "this looks/sounds familiar..." then I realized I saw your post on TotallyNaturalGoats about it earlier.  

Glad you didn't step on the thing. I HATE snakes! *shudder*


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so glad your OK Texas !!! 
OMG , that must have been so frightening for you !!
Your ranch partner took some chance laying on his belly to shoot that critter , and in the dark no less !!!
He is a hero , lolol

You and me too , Lori !! I cant say I hate snakes , but I certainly dont like them much . I just hate being surprised by one because I know i would pass out way before it had its chance to bite me. 
I just cant handle being surprised by a chance encounter with them.
It gives me the willies big time...


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

It was dark under the cabin but the sun had not gone down yet. So he could see getting down on the ground but the cats were telling us the snake was still under the cabin. This happened a little after 5:30pm. So he had to use the flashlight to locate the snake. Fortunately the building is makeshift and has no plumbing or electricity or gas. He knew he would not hurt the building by firing a shot gun under it. The snake on the other hand....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, that's creepy!!! I dont' like snakes! Okay, so I think they are neat --- at a distance & not on my property lol
I couldn't imagine coming so close to such a dangerous snake though, geesh!

Sunday afternoon we had family here, and my oldest daughter and my SIL's little sister were back in the goat pen by the creek, and the little sister stepped on a garden snake! First snake of the season. It just sat there for a long time, we all came out to gawk at it, and it just watched us. 
Of course my SIL picked it up and threw it into the creek lol now my kids are afraid of the creek lol
Thankfully we've not seen any poisonous snakes, but we sure have a lot of snakes on our property.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

.:Linz:. said:


> Ha, I saw the picture and was reading through this and thought "this looks/sounds familiar..." then I realized I saw your post on TotallyNaturalGoats about it earlier.
> 
> Glad you didn't step on the thing. I HATE snakes! *shudder*


Since it has been winter it is easy to get relaxed about danger. I wanted to post this event in many places just to wake folks up. If my telling makes one person more aware and avoid getting bit, then it was worth it.

I am glad I didn't step on it too. One good thing about living with so many rocks is I always look down at the ground so I won't trip over a rock or something. I spotted the snake because I was looking down at the ground.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Sunday afternoon we had family here, and my oldest daughter and my SIL's little sister were back in the goat pen by the creek, and the little sister stepped on a garden snake! First snake of the season. It just sat there for a long time, we all came out to gawk at it, and it just watched us.
> Of course my SIL picked it up and threw it into the creek lol now my kids are afraid of the creek lol
> Thankfully we've not seen any poisonous snakes, but we sure have a lot of snakes on our property.


The cabin this rattler went under is a makeshift cabin. Basically the previous owners took an old camper trailer (kind you pull behind a truck) and build an addition to it, doubling the space. I use it like a garage. I store all the animal's food in there. The side with the camper trailer had sleeping quarters for the cats, a counter where I feed the cats, and is the cats indoor home. So imagine my surprise last fall when I went inside to feed the cats only to find a black snake on the floor. I thought cats took care of snakes? By the time I got the snake hook and returned it had disappeared down a hole or something and I never saw it again. But shame on those cats for letting a snake into their home.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Glad you did not step on it. This is why I like New Hampshire nothing poisonous.


----------



## gmsoap (Sep 14, 2012)

We kill at least 3 rattle snakes a year on our property...one year we found 7 babies and a momma under a wood pile on our front porch!!! Last year, one struck at my mom....she was just able to jump back in time...we've all had close encounters with them....kinda scary!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Goatzrule said:


> Glad you did not step on it. This is why I like New Hampshire nothing poisonous.


Actually.. We do have some  
It is VERY rare to find them but there are some up in the northern part of the state 

Glad you guys got it taken care of and no one got bit! I can't handle snakes! (or bugs or spiders or wild mice... *trails off* I shall save you all and not list everything LOL!  )


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

but not often. have you ever seen one? I have not. mice?


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Ewwwue, gives me the creeps. We have lots of the stinkin' things around here too. Last year was the first time in a long time I didn't have to kill one or more close to the house or barn. They're a valuable part of the ecosystem and I won't hurt them out in the wild but I'm an equally valuable part and if they come close to the homestead or my furbabies they're d-e-a-d, _dead_.


----------

